# Thirty years



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

This is an incredible group of guys I've lived with, hung out with, told stories with and fished with for 30 something years. Met all these guys in 1980 and had our first reunion to fish in 1984. Basically have been getting together every year since to fish somewhere.






Cheers,
Pete


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's awesome! I need some good fishing buddies...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice! G6?


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

gdog said:


> Very nice! G6?


Yepper and the Hero3 Black on a few as well. Unfortunately the G6 died yesterday. Has little rattle inside like a tiny screw came loose. Won't power up. I'm having withdrawls aready. Might have to buy a GH4 in the mean time 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like a great time with great friends. The awesome fishing is just icing on the cake! Nice job on the video. I enjoyed it.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Love it! That's what it's all about.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Pete...what lens did you use on your G6 for this?


----------

